# strange amplifier question (Clarion XC1410)



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Are you sure the switch is for input? Usually they are for a filter. Low filter would be on, to make your highs sound better


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, instructions say to switch to high for high level input or low for low level input. There is a filter on it which I set to flat on install and haven't touched it.


----------

